# Driveshaft swap?



## Imthemiz (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone have an opinion if it's worth going from a stock 2 piece driveshaft to an aluminum on a 06 gto with automatic transmission?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Imthemiz said:


> Anyone have an opinion if it's worth going from a stock 2 piece driveshaft to an aluminum on a 06 gto with automatic transmission?


i’ve had a bunch of different driveshafts in my goat. I’m an 06 with a six speed though.

My opionion is yes you should upgrade. The stock drive shaft is sloppy feeling and doesnt put the power down as instantly or as solid as an aftermarket offering. This makes the car is stock form feel lazy off the line or when you kick it in the ass.

I would only recommend getting the DSS 1,000hp 2 piece driveshaft. It’s aluminum and Chromoly with a billet sonnex yoke, big ass U-joints, and no more floating rubber carrier bearing like the stock piece.

I’ve tried 2 different aftermaket 2 pieces that were stock style replacements (which both broke), i tried a DSS style aluminum 1 piece (vibrated like hell and wore out the tailshaft seal on my tranny), and then finally spent the money on the DSS 2 piece.

It was worth every penny. It feels very solid and connected like the 1 piece did and tranfers the power instantly so the sluggishness is gone. Its drives as smooth as the stock driveshaft and ive had it to 155mph with no vibrations.

I would go with the DDS 2 piece for sure, but if you do want a 1 piece go with the DSS 1 piece carbon fiber version. Its more expensive but wont vibrate like the aluminum’s do. I didnt go with the carbon fiber shaft because the glue is known to weaken in very hot sustained environments and the ends can seperate and fail. I live in florida where its hot 90% of the year and wanted to have 100% reliability.


----------



## Imthemiz (Aug 20, 2020)

GTO44 said:


> i’ve had a bunch of different driveshafts in my goat. I’m an 06 with a six speed though.
> 
> My opionion is yes you should upgrade. The stock drive shaft is sloppy feeling and doesnt put the power down as instantly or as solid as an aftermarket offering. This makes the car is stock form feel lazy off the line or when you kick it in the ass.
> 
> ...


thank you for the advice, how much lighter is it than a stock driveshaft


----------

